# Aplikacja "zawsze na wierzchu" i kiosk mode.

## bartmarian

Witam,

chcę postawić kiosk, skróty zablokowane, firefox z r-kiosk, wszystko jest ok, poza tym,

że do strony domyślnej wraca się Alt+Home, wolałbym aby np w prawym górnym rogu,

zawsze na wierzchu była aplikacja np 50x50 pix, która jako przycisk wykonuje tę czynność,

a jest bardziej zrozumiała, bo wygląda jak czerwony X lub nazywa się (nie, nie start) rozpocznij.

Próbowałem gdesklets, ale się chowa (mimo opcji ontop), bo r-kiosk też ją ma.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

W kazdym managerze okien mozesz to ustawic. W openboksie robisz po prostu wpis, wybierasz co ma byc always on top np. po klasie czy nazwie i tyle.

----------

## bartmarian

Nie do końca chciał się FF z dodatkiem kiosk słuchać, kiosk i pełny ekran

wpychał się przed zdefiniowane okienko, rozwiązałem to modyfikując

dodatek, ustawiłem "no fullscreen" w wtyczce i rozmiar FF na stałe, na pełny ekran,

teraz działa jak chciałem.

----------

